# Umschulung zum Mechatroniker



## maxi (22 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
muss ich jetzt mal los werden.

habe hier 2 Bewerbungsschreiben vor mir liegen.
Beide Bewerber haben von der IHK eine nicht mal 6 Monatige Umschulung zum Mechatroniker besucht (Vom Arbeitsamt subventuniert) und damit einen Facharbeiterbrief der IHK erlangt. 
Jedoch hatten beide vorher keine abgeschlossene Ausbildung absolviert. 
Einer der beiden hatte zumindest eine abgebrochene Ausbildung zum Fleischereifachverkäufer.

Ja Leck!


----------



## zotos (22 Juni 2012)

[ironie]
Wenn es an Fachkräften mangelt, muss man denen die noch keine Fachkräfte sind einfach einen passende Qualifikation attestieren und alles wird gut.
[/ironie]

Irgend eine Leiharbeitsfirma wird die beiden schon nehmen. Dann werden die schon von irgend einem Personaler gemietet.


PS: Vielleicht sollten die beide noch den Zweiwöchigen Kurs zum SPS-Techniker machen ;o)


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Juni 2012)

sechs Monate...

was aber nicht bedeuten muss, dass ein Stift in 3,5 Jahren mehr lernt.

guck Dir die Leute an, nicht nur die Zettel, die vor Dir liegen. Mach Dich drauf gefasst, dass die Jungs bei Dir noch viel zu lernen haben. Ob sie lernen können, merkst Du aber erst, wenn Du sie arbeiten lässt.

Wenn Du höhere Erwartungen an Bewerber hast, dann leg sie beiseite, mach Dich aber drauf gefasst, dass auch einer mit 3,5 Jahren Lehre Deine Erwartungen enttäuschen kann.


----------



## StructuredTrash (22 Juni 2012)

Ich hatte schon immer den Verdacht, dass die effektive Ausbildungszeit von Mechatronikern nur 6 Monate beträgt.

Aber im Ernst: Was denkt sich eine IHK dabei, das von ihr mitgetragene Berufsausbildungssystem derart auszuhöhlen?


----------



## M-Ott (22 Juni 2012)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon immer den Verdacht, dass die effektive Ausbildungszeit von Mechatronikern nur 6 Monate beträgt.


Ich bin sicher, Du meintest damit, dass Mechatroniker so schlau sind, dass sie alles in so kurzer Zeit lernen, andernfalls müsste ich Dir böse sein. 

Zum Thema:
@maxi
Die Jungs haben wirklich einen Facharbeiterbrief bekommen? Nach 6 Monaten? Was soll denn eine Ausbildung dann demnächst noch wert sein?
Bevor man am Ende keine Facharbeiter mehr hat, verschenkt man jetzt offensichtlich lieber die Gesellenbriefe. :-?


----------



## jora (22 Juni 2012)

Wenn man sowas ließt.... Wofür hat man denn 3 1/2 Jahre gelernt?!?

Aber mal was anderes, "Umschulung" heißt doch eigentlich, das man vorher was gelernt haben muss, oder? Oder meinten die mit "Umschulung" eine Weiterbildung vom vorherigen (Hauptschul-)Abschluss....

Aber schlimm dabei ist ja, das man dem "Ausgebildeten" nicht böse sein kann, er kann nichts für dieses verkorkste System...

Greez 
Alex


----------



## M-Ott (22 Juni 2012)

Ich frage mich gerade, wie ein ungelernter nach einem halben Jahr die Prüfung zum Mechatroniker ablegen soll. Bei mir hat alleine die Vorbereitung des Abschlussprojekts 8 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## zotos (22 Juni 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> sechs Monate...
> 
> was aber nicht bedeuten muss, dass ein Stift in 3,5 Jahren mehr lernt.
> 
> ...



Einigen wir uns einfach darauf: Eine Umschulung die nur 6 Monate dauert ist schlappe 3 Jahre kürzer als die Standard Ausbildung von 3,5 Jahren. Wie die Zeit genutzt wird und wie gut die Vorkenntnisse waren ist dabei offen.

Aber es ist schon ein signifikanter Zeitunterschied der einem ins Auge sticht. Nach ein paar Jahren Berufserfahrung ist es relativ egal wie die Ausbildung erfolgt ist. Probleme sehe ich für solche Umschüler überhaupt mal einen Fuß in die Tür zu bekommen. Aber da bleibt wohl nur der Weg über Praktika und/oder Leiharbeit... auch wenn ich letztere zu tiefst verabscheue. 




jora schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas ließt.... Wofür hat man denn 3 1/2 Jahre gelernt?!?
> ...


Ganz einfach um etwas zu lernen. Das Ziel eine Schulbildung, Ausbildung, Weiterbildung oder Umschulung sollte in erster Linie die Bildung sein und kein Zertifikat, Zeugnis oder Titel.

Zertifikate, Zeugnisse und Urkunden sind in erster Linie auch nur bedrucktes Papier.


Noch einen Punkt zum Thema Mechatroniker. Diese Ausbildung gehört für mich eh zu denen in denen ein Breites Spektrum vermittelt werden soll, die nötige Tiefe kommt dann im Berufsalltag. 


Bald haben wir amerikanische Verhältnisse: Angewiesen, unterwiesen aber nicht ausgebildet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2012)

Ich verstehe garnicht warum die nach einen halben Jahr schon aufgehört haben,
wenn Sie noch 2 Monate drangehängt hätten, wären sie jetzt Diplom Ingenieur.

Die Jugend von heute hat einfach kein durchhalte vermögen mehr...


----------



## M-Ott (22 Juni 2012)

Helmut, jetzt mal ohne Scherz: Ein halbes Jahr reicht gerade so aus, um TIA halbwegs bedienen zu können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2012)

Michael, wer arbeitet mit TIA?

Niemand arbeitet mit TIA und niemand wird es jemals tun. 

Mit TIA ist es wie mit Bielefeld, Bielefeld gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## devrim (22 Juni 2012)

Ich kenne genug Leute die als Helfer in den Beruf eingestiegen sind, und momentan anderen Facharbeitern einen richtig vormachen.


----------



## zotos (22 Juni 2012)

devrim schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug Leute die als Helfer in den Beruf eingestiegen sind, und momentan anderen Facharbeitern einen richtig vormachen.


Denkst Du diese Leute wären mit einer Ausbildung schlechter? Und die Facharbeiter ohne eine Ausblidung besser wären?

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung das wir an dem Ausbildungskonzept festhalten sollten und die Qualität der Ausbildung eher verbessern statt verwässern sollten.


----------



## M-Ott (22 Juni 2012)

@Helmut
Uih, dann bin ich ja Teil einer Verschwörung!!!
Gemeinsam mit Siemens tun wir so, als gäbe es eine neue Projektierungssoftware. Die bösen Bemerkungen dienen nur dazu, dass V11 keiner bestellt, damit die Verschwörung nicht auffliegt. So, jetzt muss ich los, ich treff mich gleich mit Elvis, Hitler und Jacko in Bielefeld, wir diskutieren unsere neuesten Erkenntnisse zur Mondlandung.


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Ich kann beim besten Willen keine IHK-Umschulung zum Mechatroniker mit einer Laufzeit von 6 Monaten finden.

Das Meiste sieht so aus:



> *Umschulung zum/zur Mechatroniker/in (IHK)
> *Die  Umschulung zum/zur Mechatroniker/in beschreitet einen neuen Weg. Sie  erfolgt bereichsübergreifend und verbindet verwandte, bisher separat  unterríchtete Lehr- und Lerninhalte aus den Bereichen der Elektronik,  Elektrik und Mechanik miteinander.
> Dauer: 24 Monate - während der Umschulung findet ein 3- und 6-monatiges Betriebspraktikum statt.




Aber es geschehen ja immer wieder Zeichen und Wunder.


----------



## devrim (22 Juni 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Denkst Du diese Leute wären mit einer Ausbildung schlechter? Und die Facharbeiter ohne eine Ausblidung besser wären?
> 
> Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung das wir an dem Ausbildungskonzept festhalten sollten und die Qualität der Ausbildung eher verbessern statt verwässern sollten.



Was ich sagen will ist, das man diese Leute nicht direkt abstempeln sollte. Aufgrund der Qualifikationen werden diese Leute schon ein niedrigeres Lohnniveau haben. 
Jeder will erfahrene fertige Mitarbeiter haben, die man nicht noch anlernen muss. Aber den Preis dafür ist keiner bereit zu zahlen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juni 2012)

@maxi, 
hast du wirklich einen Facharbeiterbrief gesehen oder vor lauter Diplomen wieder den Wald nicht?


----------



## zotos (22 Juni 2012)

@rostiger Nagel: maxi sieht die WAND vor lauter Diplomen nicht! 

Für einen ganzen Wald reicht es dann auch mal wieder nicht. Obwohl er sicher den einen oder anderen Baum auf dem Gewissen hat ;o)


----------



## M-Ott (22 Juni 2012)

devrim schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will ist, das man diese Leute nicht direkt abstempeln sollte. Aufgrund der Qualifikationen werden diese Leute schon ein niedrigeres Lohnniveau haben.
> Jeder will erfahrene fertige Mitarbeiter haben, die man nicht noch anlernen muss. Aber den Preis dafür ist keiner bereit zu zahlen.


Ein Facharbeiterbrief bescheinigt aber letzten Endes zumindestens eine ausreichende Qualifikation zur Ausübung des jeweiligen Berufs also sollte ein Facharbeiter einfach gewisse Kenntnisse mitbringen, weil es vorausgesetzt wird.
Man kann doch nicht eine Facharbeiter einstellen und dann anfangen, ihm die GRundlagen zu erklären.


----------



## zotos (22 Juni 2012)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich kann beim besten Willen keine IHK-Umschulung zum Mechatroniker mit einer Laufzeit von 6 Monaten finden.
> ...



Ich denke auch das maxi sich schlichtweg verlesen hat.

Und 24 Monate mit 6 Monaten Betriebspraktikum klingt für eine Umschulung doch absolut ok.


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Juni 2012)

also, ich bin Umschüler.

nachm Abitur wollte mich keiner ausbilden, Hochschule wollte ich nicht, FH stolperte ich über die Hürde, dass ich kein Praxissemesterplatz bekam. Papi war tot und als Zugereister hatte ich nicht so viele Kontakte, dass ich über Vitamin B was fand.

Als ich nach zwei Jahren Lagerarbeiter beim Arbeitsamt (das hiess damals noch so) vorstellig wurde und denen mein Leid klagte, dass weder mein Arbeitgeber noch sonstwer mich ausbilden wolle, da sagten die: Umschulung!

damals durfte ich zweieinhalb Jahre die Schulbank (incl. eines vierteljährigen Praktikums) drücken. Und lernte die Dinge, die ich eigentlich alle schon konnte, bevor ich diese Ausbildung gemacht habe. Dementsprechend war ich Klassenbester, mein Praktikumsbetrieb stellte mich danach sofort in der Entwicklungsabteilung ein. Ich bekam zwar nur wenig Geld wegen der formalen Qualifikation, durfte aber Ingenieursarbeit leisten an weniger verantwortlicher Stelle halt.

Dann kam mal irgendwann diese Kriese, da durften sich dann vier oder fünf Mann aus der Entwicklungsabteilung verabschieden, weil der Laden eben weniger Hersteller als Händler war.

Dann hab ich mich durchgeschlagen, hab zwischendurch auch wieder eine Stelle in einer Elektronikentwicklungsabteilung gehabt, es passte aber nicht alles - im Zeugnis stand dann, dass sich meine Arbeit(sweise) nicht von der eines Ingenieurs unterscheiden würde.

Und dann schliesslich landete ich bei der SPS-Automatisierung, eignete mir S5 sehr schnell an und freue mich drauf, wenn ich endlich TIA benutzen darf, weil das Produkt hat gegenüber Classic einen Mehrwert für mich. Davon habe ich mich bereits überzeugt. Leider durfte ich dann wieder die zwei Wochen Arbeit in Classic zurückbauen 

Ich bekomme nun seit Jahren das Doppelte eines Facharbeitergehaltes und habe zumindest keine körperlichen Schmerzen bei der Arbeit. Erfolgserlebnisse stellen sich auch regelmässig ein, und das Selbstwertgefühl kommt auch immer wieder mal in die Balance. Als mein Ex-Chef schlapp machte hat unser Hauptkunde keine Sekunde gezögert, mich aufzunehmen.

Was ich also sagen will:
Was zählt, ist der Mensch. Unsere deutsche Zettelwirtschaft mag vielleicht Hinweise drauf geben, ob der Mensch, der vor mir steht, was taugt. In Großbetrieben sind die Zettel das das formale Entscheidungskriterium. Aber mir sind inzwischen genug Metzger und Bäcker begegnet, die eben mehr können, weil sie eine Chance bekommen haben. Nur, die findet man selten in den Großbetrieben. Sind dann meist schon alte Hasen, wenn sie im Großbetrieb sind.

Und dann finde ich es auch ziemlich müssig, einfach nur mal so auf die IHK einzuschlagen. Wenn ich bei Wiki lese:


> *Die Industrie- und Handelskammern (IHK)* sind berufsständische Körperschaften des öffentlichen Rechts und *bestehen aus Unternehmen einer Region.* *Alle Gewerbetreibenden und Unternehmen *mit Ausnahme reiner Handwerksunternehmen, Landwirtschaften und Freiberufler (welche nicht ins Handelsregister eingetragen sind) *gehören ihnen per Gesetz an*.


dann sehe ich doch ganz klar, wer die Verantwortung hat, unseren Nachwuchs auszubilden und zu fördern. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es aber viele Betriebe, die sich dieser Verantwortung nicht stellen möchten. Wohl aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen, weil Ausbildung ja immer Zeit und Geld kostet.

Meine heutige Tätigkeit hat mit dem, was ich mal gelernt habe, überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun. SPS kam in der Ausbildung vor, wahlweise Microcontroller, und ich hab Microcontroller gemacht. Alles andere kam in der Praxis, als ich zur richtigen Zeit der richtige Mann am richtigen Ort war. Völlig unabhängig von irgendwelchen Ausbildungsplänen. Drum: den Menschen in seiner Gesamtheit anschauen, nicht nur die Zettel, die er mitbringt.


----------



## Ralle (22 Juni 2012)

> Und dann schliesslich landete ich bei der SPS-Automatisierung, eignete mir S5 sehr schnell an und freue mich drauf, wenn ich endlich TIA benutzen darf, weil das Produkt hat gegenüber Classic einen Mehrwert für mich. Davon habe ich mich bereits überzeugt.



Auch wenn das nun völlig am ursprünglichen Thema vorbeigeht, ich will jetzt wissen, welchen Mehrwert du entdeckt hast, ich suche schon über 1 Jahr und habe nicht den kleinsten Vorteil gefunden (oh, von SCL mal abgesehen). Clickibunti ist kein Vorteil! Langsam auch nicht!


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Juni 2012)

Da das ganze nun ein dreiviertel Jahr zurück liegt, hab ich nicht mehr alles im Kopf.

An ein Highlight erinnere ich mich, als ich in der Visu eine Grafik ändern wollte, und mich Flex fragte, ob ich diese Grafik nur an dieser lokalen Stelle oder projektweit ändern wolle. Das kann man lästig finden, ich fand es gut. Irgendwo in irgendwelchen anderen Threads hatte ich ja bereits gelobt, dass man nun mit Doppelklich auf die registrierte Projektdatei TIA öffnen kann und nicht mehr zwingend den Manager braucht, bevor man ein Projekt öffnen kann. Und noch so ein paar Dinge, die dem Apple-User verborgen bleiben könnten. Aber ich will jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Für und Wider von OS lostreten, ich komm halt aus der Dos-Welt und meine Versuche, mich mit Linux-KDE oder Android anzufreunden, sind bislang eher fruchtlos. Was aber an mir altem Knochen (oder Zeitmangel) liegt. Immerhin hab ich jetzt ein Apfelfon. Und noch nicht einmal eine einzige App heruntergeladen, nur ein OS-Update, und oh Wunder, plötzlich geht auch der persönliche Hotspot. Ich könnte über das Teil, das ich genau wegen dieses Feature mir (mein Chef mir) angeschafft hat und aus dem Laden heraus nicht funktioniert, fluchen. Aber meine Gelassenheit, meine Geduld hat Früchte getragen.

Tja, TIA wird uns die nächsten zehn Jahre begleiten. Ob wir wollen (Siemens) oder nicht (Rockwell). Nachdem ich mich von der Tauglichkeit für meine Arbeit überzeugen konnte, bin ich recht enttäuscht über die breite Ablehnung.

Über Farbgebung kann man trefflich streiten - wer streiten will, findet immer einen Grund. Die Langsamkeit ist quälend, ist aber bei Flex heute schon so. Mit meinem aktuellen Arbeitsgerät ist es inzwischen erträglich(er). Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich für ProTool erstmal ein ZIP-Laufwerk an mein PG750 anschliessen musste um Windows zu starten, dann sehe ich das vor diesem Hintergrund doch recht entspannt. Klar, mit dem PG740 ging dann ein ganz anderes Arbeitstempo, das ich heute mit TIA-Portal nicht erreiche. Aber für Flex oder gar TIA will ich nicht PG740+Win95 zurückhaben.


----------



## Tommi (24 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

also ich habe nur 2-jährige Umschulungen mit 6-monatigem Praktikum gefunden.
Ist es das vielleicht?

Welche IHK war das denn?

Gruß
Tommi

http://www.itw-berlin.de/index.php?...chulung-zumr-mechatronikerin-ihk-2&Itemid=240


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Juni 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Bald haben wir amerikanische Verhältnisse: Angewiesen, unterwiesen aber nicht ausgebildet.


Hallo Zotos,
dieser Satz geht mir noch immer im Kopf rum.

Wenn ich ihn lese, denke ich, dass amerikanische Verhältnisse in diesem Punkt schlecht seien. Oder dass es andere Menschen gibt, die diese amerikanischen Verhältnisse für schlecht halten. Ist das so, oder denke nur ich das?

Hab ich da ein Vorurteil? Hat unsere Gesellschaft da ein Vorurteil?

in meinem innersten hatte ich immer Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich die Schulbank drückte (drücken musste) und dadurch sozusagen zum Nichtstun verurteilt war. In mir sagte es: "ich will", aber ich durfte nicht...


----------



## M-Ott (25 Juni 2012)

@Perfektionist
Es hat einen Grund, dass das deutsche Ausbildungssystem und ein deutscher Facharbeiterbrief international sehr renommiert sind. Es handelt sich hier keineswegs um ein Vorurteil: Die deutsche, standardisiert und vor allem DUALE Ausbildung bringt meiner Meinung nach sehr viel kompetentere Fachkräfte hervor, als das quasi ausbildungsfreie US-amerikanische System.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2012)

An dem Dualen Ausbildungssystem brauch man nicht zu rütteln, zu dieser Art der Ausbildung gehört neben den 
Schulbankdrücken auch das umsetzen in der Praxis. Ich kann mir zur Zeit keine bessere Art vorstellen, um einen
Jungen Menschen in die Arbeitswelt zu bringen. Nur Praxis oder nur Theorie reicht nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Juni 2012)

hmmm, mir geht grad ein Licht auf, wo mein ganz persönliche Problem liegt: ich hatte als Autodidakt ganz einfach andere Bedürfnisse, was meine persönliche Ausbildung betraf. Ich war schon immer wissbegierig, aber das Lernen-*müssen* stand meinem eigenen Antrieb im Weg. Wieder was über mich selbst gelernt


----------



## zotos (26 Juni 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> An dem Dualen Ausbildungssystem brauch man nicht zu rütteln...


*ACK*
Das System an sich passt.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> Ich war  schon immer wissbegierig, aber das Lernen-*müssen* stand meinem eigenen Antrieb im Weg.
> ...


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Dennoch sollte auch ein Autodidakt in der Lage sein etwas zu lernen wenn er dies muss und gerade nicht will. Im Berufsalltag gibt es immer wieder Situationen wo man etwas lernen muss, weil es jetzt  erforderlich ist.


----------



## elektro_mensch (26 Juni 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> [ironie]
> PS: Vielleicht sollten die beide noch den Zweiwöchigen Kurs zum SPS-Techniker machen ;o)



Das war jetzt gemein - ich bin traurig :-(


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Juni 2012)

zotos schrieb:


> Im Berufsalltag gibt es immer wieder Situationen wo man etwas lernen muss, weil es jetzt  erforderlich ist.


wenn ich eine konkrete Aufgabe habe, fällt das besonders leicht  Lernen und sofort umsetzen macht mir Spass  da weiss ich ja, wofür ich lerne. Der Unwille stellt sich bei mir dann ein, wenn ich lernen muss, obwohl ich es nicht für erforderlich halte. Vor allem dann, wenn der Ausbilder mit "das haben schon zehn Generationen vor dir gelernt und es hat noch keinem geschadet" argumentiert. Als ich neben einem Stift und seinem Lehrmeister stand und beim U-Stahl-Feilen zuschauen musste und zur Auskunft bekam, das das dafür gut sei, erstmal den Stift zu disziplinieren, da hab ich mich dann doch gefragt, was denn so alles für ein Müll in den Lehrplänen im Zeitalter der CNC-Fräse steht. Und diese Kostprobe von Menschenführung hat mir auch zu denken gegeben. Aber gut - ich weiss, wo dieser Lehrmeister gelernt hat, und auf entsprechende Lehrgänge, wo Menschenführung vielleicht angesprochen wird, ist er zwischenzeitlich (die letzten dreissig Jahre) nie gewesen.

...aber ich geb ja zu, ich sollte auch mal wieder einfach irgendwohin (z.B. auf ein Forumstreffen), um einfach mal den Horizont zweckfrei zu erweitern - man kann ja nicht immer wissen, wofür man es brauchen kann, was man dann so nebenher ohne konkreten Wissensbedarf erfährt, aber Neugierde steht dann bei mir dahinter, aber auch Neugierde darauf, wofür man dann das Wissen gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Verpolt (26 Juni 2012)

...und zum Schluß haben wir überqualifizierte CNC-Azubis, die, wenns mal altmodisch wird, Feilenfett benutzen


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Juni 2012)

Stimmt, allein dem Feilenfett zulieb sollte man wirklich an den alten Lehrplänen festhalten :razz
Aber man könnte ja auch den Stift zum benachbarten Sanitärbetrieb schicken, den Hohlkugelfräser holen. Mal schaun, wie er den in die Maschine eingesetzt bekommt *ROFL*


----------



## thomas_1975 (26 Juni 2012)

oder den Spannungsabfall entsorgen,


----------

